# Selling Gaming Board (Think Realm of Battle Gameboard)



## Double-Dash (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey all,

I've been selling 40K terrain for a while now and have recently decided to make gaming boards. So far I'm pleased with the results. And before I list them on Ebay, I'd thought I'd first make it available here.

Here's what I've made:

It's a 6X4 gaming board segmented into 6 2X2 squares (which can be moved around into a number of different configurations). This is like GW's Realm of Battle Board. But unlike theirs, which is unpainted, mine comes painted. The other difference is that their product is pure plastic, while mine is hardboard (think clipboard material) with traditional foamboard glued firmly to it. 

Now to be perfectly transparent, GW's gaming boards will prove a bit sturdier, in the sense that if you dig something sharp into foamboard, it will scratch it (though the paint on a GW board will scratch off too). It doesn't ruin it, however. Scratches don't detract, really, and if one wanted to hit it with a touch of brown or black paint, it wouldn't be a problem. Simple fix. But for most, this isn't going to be a problem. Assuming you don't treat it like a red-headed step child, it will hold up quite nicely. Just don't walk on it with cleats. 

On the positive side, GW wants $290 for an unpainted board. Yikes! I'll sell mine for a fraction of the cost- $175 painted (without shipping, which will run $25 for most zip codes). If you want a custom board made with more features, it might run higher. We'd just have to talk.

Anyway, here are some pics:

View attachment 959933797


View attachment 959933798


View attachment 959933799


View attachment 959933800


View attachment 959933801


View attachment 959933802


View attachment 959933803


View attachment 959933804


Feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice board, great work!


----------

